# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  قراءة كف" تحلل شخصيتك الصحية

## همسه دلع

قراءة كف" تحلل شخصيتك الصحية

[IMG]http://img224.**************/img224/2246/001ju8.jpg[/IMG]

صحتك... في يدك&Oacute;



هل تتخيل أن لمسة يد قد تغني عن الدواء أو الطبيب؟! قد تقول أن لمسة من الحبيب تنسي الهموم والمتاعب، ربما، ولكنها لن تستطيع معالجة الأرق والصداع مثلا، بل إن شجون القلب ومتاعبه غالبا ما تتسبب بها زلات الحبيب!



لذا استحضرت لك نظرية قديمة، لكنها فعالة، في معالجة مشاكلك الصحية، وهي تسمى "طريقة الانعكاس اللاإرادي"، وتقول إن الأعضاء الداخلية والأطراف ومشكلاتها ومعالجتها مرتبطة باليد الواقعة لجهتها.



كما تؤمن هذه النظرية الشرقية بأن انسداد الطاقة أو حصرها يولد متاعب جسدية يمكن معالجتها بالضغط على موضع معين باليد. فما عليك إلا أن تبسط يدك وتقرأ مكامن الصحة فيها، وتتبع التعليمات التالية:













[IMG]http://img135.**************/img135/6722/003nn4.jpg[/IMG]






الطاقة الدماغية:



النقاط التي تولد رد فعل انعكاسياً على الدماغ هي:

العين، الأذن، الجهاز الليمفاوي والجيوب الأنفية.



اضغط بكلتي يديك على النقاط المحددة، بدءاً من رؤوس أصابعك حتى المعصمين، كرر التمرين خلال النهار من 25 إلى 50 مرة.



يزيد هذا التمرين من نسبة الأكسجين في الدماغ، ويساهم في إراحة الخلايا المتعبة وطرد الشعور بالإحباط.



لتخفيف الاضطراب النفسي والعصبي:



الضغط على نقاط الدماغ، الغدد المخاطية والدرقية، يحد من الانفعالات الجسدية ويساعد في السيطرة على النفس.

25 إلى 50 مرة تساعد على استرخاء الجسد، وتعدل في إفراز الهرمونات، بالإضافة إلى إزالة الاحتقان من مجرى الطاقة لتسهيل وصولها إلى الأعضاء كافة.



البشرة المتعبة:



للتخلص من السحنة المتعبة والإرهاق، اضغط على النقاط التي تولد انعكاساً على الغدد الأدرينالية التي تعمل منبها للقلب، الكليتين، الجهازين الليمفاوي والتناسلي والأمعاء، وذلك للتخلص من المواد السامة والوقاية من الالتهابات. اضغط براحتي يديك على الأمكنة المشار إليها، خمسا وعشرين مرة.

لمعالجة مشاكل الكلى والأمعاء، امسك بطابة (كرة) صغيرة واضغط عليها خمسين مرة، ثم ضعها بين راحتي يديك ومررها بينهما بشكل دائري لخمسين مرة.



تشنجات عسر الهضم



تكمن النقاط الانعكاسية في مواضع الأرق، شبكة الأوعية الدموية، الأمعاء الغدد الأدرينالية، وذلك لإنتاج الإنزيمات المسهلة للهضم ولتلين عضلات المعدة وتنظيم عمل الجهاز الهضمي.

اضغط على النقاط المحددة من 25 إلى 50 مرة. ضع طابة صغيرة بين راحتي يديك وأدرها لخمسين مرة. ثم كرر التمرين مستعملا باطن اليدين.



الطاقة الجسدية



لتنشيط الطاقة الجسدية يجب إثارة مكامن شبكة الأوعية الدموية، الغدد الأدرينالية، والنخامية، بالإضافة إلى النقاط الانعكاسية للجهاز الليمفاوي والأعضاء التناسلية والدماغ.

اضغط بخفة وبكامل إبهامك على الموضع المحدد في كل يد. كرر التمرين خمسين مرة في النهار (دفعة واحدة أو منفصلة).

يساهم هذا التمرين في تنشيط خلايا الدماغ وفتح مجرى الطاقة لتأمين وصولها إلى كافة الأعضاء.



الصداع المزمن والندوب



للتخفيف من آلام الصداع المزمن، وإزالة الندوب والجروح،اضغط على المواضع المخصصة لإثارة الغدد المخاطية، الدماغ والغدد الأدرينالية والكلى.

يزيد الضغط على الرأس في تدفق الدم، فيما يثير الأدرينالين تدفق الكورتيزون، ما يؤدي إلى تصريف الطاقة. أما الكلى فتنقي المواد السامة.

أمسك بطابة بين الإبهام والسبابة واضغط عليها، كرر التمرين بين 25 إلى 50 مرة لكل يد.



للتخفيف من التدخين



اضغط على النقاط المخصصة للجهاز الليمفاوي والأعضاء التناسلية، الغدد المخاطية والأمعاء، وذلك لتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات، والخفيف من احتقان الغدد وارتخاء أعصاب اليد.

أطبق يدا ومررها بشكل نصف دائري على اليد الأخرى، ثم اضغط على بيدك المطبقة على الموضع الانعكاسي للغدد المخاطية.

استعن بطابة تمررها بين أصابعك في شكل دائري خمسين مرة.





القلق والضغط



تكمن مواضع الغدد المخاطية في شبكة الأوعية الدموية، وذلك لتنظيم توازن الهرمونات في الدم وتليين عضلات المعدة وتنظيم عملية التنفس.

اكبس بطابة على المواضع المحددة، ومرريها بشكل دائري من 25 إلى 50 مرة، ثم اضغطها في مواضع شبكة الأوعية الدموية، من 25 إلى 50 وبشكل دائري.





للتغلب على الأرق



اضغط على مواضع الغدد الأدرينالية، شبكة الأوعية الدموية، الغدد المخاطية والدرقية، الجهاز الليمفاوي، الرقبة، الأعضاء التناسلية والدماغ، وذلك لتنشيط تدفق الدم والتخلص من الأرق ، وهكذا فإن الضغط على النقطة الانعكاسية للدماغ في اليد يساعد على الاسترخاء (عشر مرات على رأس كل إصبع).

كرر الضغط على المواضع المشار إليها ما بين 25 و 50 مرة لكل نقطة.

----------


## همسه دلع

اسفه هذي الصورهرقم (1)


وهذي صوره رقم(2)

تحياتي....

----------


## نور الشمس

يسلموووو همسه دلع

تشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## @Abu Ali@

موضوع حلووووووووووو

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيكي العافية خيتوا ع الموضوع الرائع 


تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووا

تشكراتي على الموضوع وكل ودي

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بقآيا حنين

يسلموووووو خيتي *همسة دلع* على الطرح
الله يعطيك العافية

خالص التحايا ؛؛؛
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## أبو سلطان

> قراءة كف" تحلل شخصيتك الصحية
> 
> .



*و الله العظيم إن كل منطقة في يدي ظغطت عليها لقيتها تألمني*

*منطقة العين و منطقة المعدة و غيرها و غيرها*

*هذا يعني أني لو أشوف ليي مراخ عدل انچان يمكن ايصير لي أحسن من طبيب*

*عموما أباجرب*

*سلمت يمناك أختي همسه دلع*

----------

